# Whitney Farms Organic Planting Soil



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey, so I've hit up like three stores in my area looking for MGO and literally nowhere has it--even Home Depot's website says my location doesn't carry it. Today I went to a local hardware store and grabbed a bag of Whitney Farms Organic Planting Soil, which is made of basically the same stuff... There is a slight difference in the breakdown though. 

MGO:









Whitney Farms:
linked because the image is HUUUUGE

So it looks like there's significantly more nitrogen in the Whitney Farms stuff, which I didn't realize at the time because, well, I didn't have the MGO to compare to, lol. I'm still planning on capping the soil (pool filter sand), of course. 

Do you think I'm going to run into problems? Should I even use it?


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Mineralize it first.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

thedood said:


> Mineralize it first.


Is this advice you would give on any soil, or specific to using the Whitney Farms stuff over the MGO? I was going to go straight MGO--Walstad method, basically, to begin with.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I dont mineralize but I avoid soil with poultry litter. I tend to stick with a yard dirt mix. If you dont mineralize that soil then the poultry litter, aka chicken dookie, will produce tons and tons of ammonia.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

thedood said:


> I dont mineralize but I avoid soil with poultry litter. I tend to stick with a yard dirt mix. If you dont mineralize that soil then the poultry litter, aka chicken dookie, will produce tons and tons of ammonia.


Yeah i get your reasoning -- MGO contains poultry litter too though and most people use it unaltered. If you plant heavily and cap well I understand it doesn't usually cause problems. I've heard cow manure is the real problem. I was just wondering about the Whitney Farms stuff because it seems to have _more_ litter, or at least more nitrate, so I'm not sure it'll be so safe.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Well planted and given time for the ammonia to burn yes. Also watch for anaerobic spots. You will need to poke the sub on a regular basis to keep them from forming.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Should be similar to MGO you may notice more nitrogen in the beginning. Once cycled you should be ok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

thedood said:


> Well planted and given time for the ammonia to burn yes. Also watch for anaerobic spots. You will need to poke the sub on a regular basis to keep them from forming.





vvDO said:


> Should be similar to MGO you may notice more nitrogen in the beginning. Once cycled you should be ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, thank you both!


----------

